
Five new motors from Eurobike 2017 - bmc7505
http://ebiketips.co.uk/content/news/five-motor-systems-from-the-eurobike-show-663
======
bmc7505
More details about Continental's new 48v mid-drive can be found here:
[https://www.continental-automotive.com/en-gl/Landing-
Pages/I...](https://www.continental-automotive.com/en-gl/Landing-
Pages/IAA/Electrification/48V-eBike-Motor)

